# Anal gland secretion



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

When Lola was pooping the other day I noticed a whitish liquid coming out around the poop. Is that normal anal gland secretion? She had issues with her anal glands a few months ago and I want to make sure this isn't a sign of more problems.


----------

